# How big are your jugs?



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I want to ask a question about optimal jug size for latte art.

My local barista said she can only successfully steam milk in a certain sized jug (larger than single serving I gather). Without wanting to get kicked out for asking what size her jugs were, I quietly drank my espresso (Caravan, makrket blend) and left.

So I ask you guys. What sized jug is best for creating micro foam? Can you get away with a small, single portion sized jug or does it need to be bigger? If bigger, then is wasting milk just something we have to put up with?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The issue with small jugs is that the milk can heat up before you've had a chance to stretch it fully. I did a latte art course recently and they said you can do small amounts at a time you just need to have your technique down. They steamed two portions in a 50cl then split it into a 35 for pouring .


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Perfect. Thanks Jeebsy!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That issue only arises on commercial or 'steam beast' machines - with something like a classic you should have enough time to get a decent stretch before the milk gets yup to temp.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive got 350 and 500. Both jugs work best with milk 1-2cm below the spout. So 350 for single drinks 5-8oz & the 500 for 2 drinks.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, I'm asking cos I also have a commercial beast (Fracino Classic one group) that I want to start a stall with, so the question really was aimed towards that.

I have a two hole and a four tip though and although slower with the two hole, it seems to create better quality micro foam. Most prob my technique, but the holes are bigger on the four hole as well...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

stetching on the smaller jug will be literally a second or two then its all about that roll to incorporate before the temperature rises too far.

Starting with Ice cold milk and jug helps


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Well, I'm asking cos I also have a commercial beast (Fracino Classic one group) that I want to start a stall with, so the question really was aimed towards that.
> 
> I have a two hole and a four tip though and although slower with the two hole, it seems to create better quality micro foam. Most prob my technique, but the holes are bigger on the four hole as well...


Having gone from one extreme to the other (Classic to Musica) I'm glad to be using a 4 hole tip as you do have enough time to get the job done right if your technique is good enough, admittedly I still drop the occasional clanger but you will improve with practice.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> stetching on the smaller jug will be literally a second or two then its all about that roll to incorporate before the temperature rises too far.
> 
> Starting with Ice cold milk and jug helps


Brilliant, thanks Gary.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Motta 350


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Is that new Boots or is it what you normally use?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

New today mate.

First one out the new jug ...

Okish.....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Call that a jug, Boots?

View attachment 4398


That's a 16oz cup to give you an idea of scale


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> New today mate.
> 
> First one out the new jug ...
> 
> Okish.....


Are you finding it any better than your old one?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You know what they say big jug ,big bra

Or big jug,big cup .........

What on earth do you use that jug for .....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Are you finding it any better than your old one?


Yeah , I started using the 500 ml motta I had to pour from , so got a smaller one . there is something about the wider spout seems to help me . Might just be psychological ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You know what they say big jug ,big bra
> 
> Or big jug,big cup .........
> 
> What on earth do you use that jug for .....


That's just how we roll in London....

(it's only a wee espresso cup actually)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Daren said:


> Are you finding it any better than your old one?


Just seen your sig - lol !!!!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

So the Motta gets a thumbs up?

What about the Andrew James?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm using a 12 oz Rattleware latte art jug and I like it a lot, those Motta ones do look nice though, will have to wait until after Xmas though.

On an another has anyone used one these fancy Espro Toroid or Milk to perfection jugs a lot. I've been wondering how well they work as I may have to have yet another round of surgery on my hands/wrists and last time my right hand was done Mandy was having to help make my coffee and she just couldn't get the technique down no matter how many times I showed her and she looked at youtube vids, so my thought was to maybe get one for her to use then.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> So the Motta gets a thumbs up?
> 
> What about the Andrew James?


I had the small Andrew James before this , prefer the new defined spout on the motta .










Left - Motta right - Andrew James


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great thanks Mrboots. Decision made.

Anyone have a spare 35cl Motta to sell??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I struggle with mottas , really struggle (coffeechaps witnessed that haha).

The rattleware 350ml is brilliant for detail needed in 3oz, 5oz, 6oz cups & the Andrew James great for >8oz drinks where wider coverage is needed.

Just my two pence


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I struggle with mottas , really struggle (coffeechaps witnessed that haha).
> 
> The rattleware 350ml is brilliant for detail needed in 3oz, 5oz, 6oz cups & the Andrew James great for >8oz drinks where wider coverage is needed.
> 
> Just my two pence


Yep for a man with his skills it really was embarrassing, still better than mine though


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bad workmen blame their tools and all that


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stop playing down those skills dude, must have been an off day


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone used the handle-less Rattleware?


----------

